# Miller's Albums



## eric-holmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Who here uses Miller's albums? I am having a hard time deciding to offer the Layflat Book vs. the Layflat Album. The book is about 1/3 the price as the album. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. I wa just looking to get some opinions in them from people who have ordered them both.


----------

